# Weld Repair of a Dust Collector Impeller



## fredringwald (Aug 8, 2021)

Hello,

I just purchased a Delta 50-904 dust collector with a cracked impeller. The impeller is about 15 pounds of cast aluminum with straight fins that are about 5 inches long. I am very concerned that a weld repair might not be adequate and that trying to spin the repaired impeller might cause it to come apart and create a very real safety hazard in my shop. What do you think? It would also cost me about $600 to get this impeller repaired and re-balanced.

Alternatively, I would be very happy to buy another impeller to replace it. However, I am not finding success in locating an affordable replacement. I found three sources for identical OEM replacements, with prices of $1240, $2500, and $3600, respectively.

The 7.5 hp motor shaft is 1 1/8 inches in diameter, and the impeller is 16 inches in diameter. I would be content with a smaller impeller if I could mount it to this motor.

i welcome any recommendations!

Thank you!

Fred Ringwald
New Haven, NY


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't know if this will help, but you might call Clearvue and see if they will sell you their 16" (steel) impeller. You may still have to get some machine shop work done to fit that shaft. That would probably be true of anything else you find, tho'.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Is it a small crack or one fin broke off completely? The weld will hold if it's done right.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome to LumberJocks!

Speaking of Clearvue: Grizzly has 16" impeller on the G0442 dust collector. It is suggested in forums as an alternate for DIY Clearvue DC. Grizzly parts list P0442014 for $252?

Look at the Cincinnati Fan (CF) catalog for PB (alum) and PBS (steel) blowers. They list the size of impellers in catalog, and show several different ~16" fans. CF produces many different types of blowers/impellers; and most items are made to order. So don't expect to find impeller sitting on shelf waiting for your call. And yes, CF is old school; it is best to call them on phone.

Best Luck.


----------



## AlanWS (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't know about the welding, but you want to make sure an impeller is strong. If it's 16" in diameter and spinning at 3600RPM, that means the outside edge is going 170 MPH.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Fred, did your come up with a solution?


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

if welded , it will need to be balanced again, this is something many may forget to do, it will extend life of bearing and unit. 
good luck, imo welding will be fine if done correctly, 
rj in az


----------

